# Need to open my Velodyne DD-15



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a problem with my DD-15, it makes noise when sending audio to it.
I know it is only a contact problem inside, because if I run the autocalibration, it vibrate so much that after a couple of seconds; it start to work normally.

My problem is to open it, I removed all the screws from the connection panel, put cannot pull the panel out as if it was glued.

Anybody opened one of those babies before?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bump - Someone has to have taken one of these apart before...


----------

